# 80D cleanest high ISO?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey guys. Trying to figure out what to set my auto osso threshold to. I see little nose at 3200 and it's not so bad at 6400 but more than I'd like. Is there a way in post while editing the raw file to clean up the 6400 to look like the 3200 to get that extra little bit of ISO while out shooting?


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

You can use noise reduction  but it also reduces detail.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 26, 2016)

As rule of thumb I wouldn't push crop sensor camera above 6400iso, still you might get away with 12800iso


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 26, 2016)

So should I set it to 3200 as I'm happy with that and take it out of auto if I need anything higher?


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2016)

Whatever ISO setting you can use will vary by the scene you are shooting.
Because of the way digital images are made the darkest portions of a photo will always show the most image noise.

In many cases where there is not a lot of ambient light, adding supplemental light makes the difference between a mediocre shot and a really nice photograph.

The good news is your 80D produces images that get processed through a 14-bit depth analog to digital converter providing 16,384 levels of tone per color channel.
If you have your 80D set to make JPEGs in the camera the bit depth gets reduced to 8-bits (256 levels of tone per color channel), and other file compression tricks that significantly limit what can be done to a JPEG post process and the image quality of a JPEG.
http://www.adobe.com/digitalimag/pdfs/linear_gamma.pdf


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 26, 2016)

Use auto ISO and set the max to 6400. The camera will determine the best ISO for the shot based on the other factors you select and the available light.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 26, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Use auto ISO and set the max to 6400. The camera will determine the best ISO for the shot based on the other factors you select and the available light.


I had it set to 6400 but it seems fairly noisy. I do like not having to set the ISO every shot but what i was asking is, is 6400 able to be cleaned up in post enough where it will look like a decent image? Or do i keep the auto at a max of 3200 and anything over that set myself depending upon the situation?


----------



## spiralout462 (Oct 26, 2016)

Way to many variables!  a night scene shot at ISO 6400 might look like garbage.  a properly exposed bird in flight shot at ISO 6400 might look superb.  and everything in between.  The more you shoot the more you learn.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 26, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Way to many variables!  a night scene shot at ISO 6400 might look like garbage.  a properly exposed bird in flight shot at ISO 6400 might look superb.  and everything in between.  The more you shoot the more you learn.


well that i do know. Darker subjects show more noise than lighter subjects. I switched from a rebel xti to the 80d and i'm so used to setting everything manually that it's nice to let the auto iso do it's work but i guess i've got to be selective with that. Nice that 1600 on this camera looks like 100 on the xti though :-D


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 26, 2016)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Use auto ISO and set the max to 6400. The camera will determine the best ISO for the shot based on the other factors you select and the available light.
> ...



yes, but it depends on the "noisy ness" 
this pic is with an old "M"  18MP  at  ISO 6400  cleaned up with neat image PS software






*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 26, 2016)

goodguy said:


> As rule of thumb I wouldn't push crop sensor camera above 6400iso, still you might get away with 12800iso



Here's 12800 with a crop sensor camera:



 

I think it gets away with it.

Joe


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 26, 2016)

I was quite satisfied with ISO 3200 when I had my 60D and 6400 'in a jam'.  The 80D should be able to do a lot better at noise control. 

The key to determining your 'pain' threshold of noise is in post processing.  As notedabove , noise correction will slightly diminish image quality, but only under very close scrutiny.  Most commercially available photo editing programs can handle noise in a number of ways with various results.  I ultimately opted for a plugin - Noiseware - that gives me very acceptable results, even at ISO 25600 on my 5Diii.

disclaimer: I have not, am not, nor will be affiliated in any way with Imagenomic, the maker of Noiseware.  I am merely a satisfied customer.


----------

